# Is she pregnant?



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

This is Lola and she’s 2 months and 2 weeks pregnant if she is bred 😂 I bought her back in September but didn’t bring her home until October after she had been bred and stayed another 21 days with the buck to make sure she didn’t come back into heat. She didn’t. Anyway, some things about her just make me wonder if she’s not pregnant?
Her belly isn’t really tightening...certainly not like my other pregos who are tight and already showing. She also doesn’t necessarily seem to have gained much weight, which I know she’s only 2 months, but my other little goat bred at the same time looks like she swallowed a barrel. I realize they’re all different but something about her just makes me ask questions lol. I’m sure she’s enjoying it 😂 her right side does look somewhat bigger, but yet it’s not right it’s makes me wonder if it’s more like fat but I don’t know. I go back and forth. Blood test isn’t a option right now. I’ve tried and not been successful yet and have found no one to help me yet.

So another interesting note is I purchased her a month after she would have been bred and settled and did not come back into heat. Then there was the stress of the move, which I minimized as much as possible and she was purchased with her best friend which helped. They were bulliedpretty bad at first but I watched and oversaw feedings. But I relized she could miscarry or absorb the fetuses with too much stress so I minimized it as much as possible but there was some pretty bad ramming🥴. I’ve never seen blood and have watched very carefully so there was no miscarriage, but she could have absorb some but then I would have seen heat by now I’d think with how I’ve watched and my wether being in with her. Anyways, some more info for ya to help me decide lol

Anyway, I’ve watched her like a hawk for heat and have seen nothing suspicious. But the previous owner said she’s not super loud about when she’s in heat. So, there’s that.
So anyway, what do you experts think? 
















p.s. the little growth like thing on her pooch did appear a little while ago but doesn’t seem to cause any issues or anything and has gotten smaller with some cream I’ve doctored it with. Just so you know we’re working on that ☺


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks possibly pregnant.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Looks possibly pregnant.


I really hope so!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I agree, there's a possibility. 

I've heard that if their stomach (right in front of where their udder will be) is firm, they pregnant. If it's squishy there, their open. Maybe compare what she and an open doe feel like. In about a month or so, she should start developing an udder, then you'll know she's preggo.

I hope she's pregnant!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I agree, there's a possibility.
> 
> I've heard that if their stomach (right in front of where their udder will be) is firm, they pregnant. If it's squishy there, their open. Maybe compare what she and an open doe feel like. In about a month or so, she should start developing an udder, then you'll know she's preggo.
> 
> I hope she's pregnant!


Thank you! Yes I had heard that and that’s kinda the only reason I’m hesitant just because I compared her with my other two bred does. One is due the same time and one a month later and they both have firm bellies. My open doe isn’t super soft bellied necessarily but definitely not hard like the pregnant ones. 
This doe definitely feels softer. Maybe has tightened some...maybe just recently but I’ve been checking because I thought well maybe there’s just one in there and it’s not tightening as soon. I don’t know. She is soft feeling there in my opinion but some people say don’t just go in that 🤷🏻‍♀️
Yes in 1 more month I should definitely be able to tell. The wait kills me lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Looks like she definitely could be bred.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

iron.mountain.creek.farm said:


> Yes in 1 more month I should definitely be able to tell. The wait kills me lol


Its always the wait...... I cant bear it lol


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Its always the wait...... I cant bear it lol


I knowww. They can’t make it easy 😉


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Looks like she definitely could be bred.


I hope so! Glad everyone is definitely thinking it possible.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

iron.mountain.creek.farm said:


> I hope so! Glad everyone is definitely thinking it possible.


I definitely think she might be.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She does look like it.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> She does look like it.


👏🏻 👏🏻 🙏🏻


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Who would she be bred to?


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Who would she be bred to?


She is bred to this buck. His name is Harlow. He is a registered Nigerian dwarf, and last year he was pretty little so he was only bred to one doe and she kidded with quad doelings 😍
He belongs to the lady I purchased Lola and one other goat from.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

iron.mountain.creek.farm said:


> She is bred to this buck. His name is Harlow. He is a registered Nigerian dwarf, and last year he was pretty little so he was only bred to one doe and she kidded with quad doelings 😍
> He belongs to the lady I purchased Lola and one other goat from.
> 
> View attachment 217172


What a pretty boy! Is your doe registered? Quad doelings??? I want a set LOL


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

iron.mountain.creek.farm said:


> View attachment 217173


My reply is up top


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> What a pretty boy! Is your doe registered? Quad doelings??? I want a set LOL


Well this girl actually is but the owner I purchased her from had a long hard battle with the owner before that, and she never could get her papers. It’s a long story, but anyway she no longer has proof of registration and so the babies can’t be registered, but I knew that when I bought her. The other doe I bought with her is registered though, and is bred to this buck as well!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> What a pretty boy! Is your doe registered? Quad doelings??? I want a set LOL


Also yessss! Quad does please 😍


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Last year was my first kidding season, and we had four bucklings born 🤣
They were adorable though!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

iron.mountain.creek.farm said:


> Well this girl actually is but the owner I purchased her from had a long hard battle with the owner before that, and she never could get her papers. It’s a long story, but anyway she no longer has proof of registration and so the babies can’t be registered, but I knew that when I bought her. The other doe I bought with her is registered though, and is bred to this buck as well!


Ohh okay. 


iron.mountain.creek.farm said:


> Also yessss! Quad does please 😍


That would be awesome!!!



iron.mountain.creek.farm said:


> Last year was my first kidding season, and we had four bucklings born 🤣
> They were adorable though!


Oh lord .......why bucklings LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Handsome buck.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Handsome buck.


That he is 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

